# Glasgow GC (Killermont)



## Grant85 (Feb 26, 2018)

Was fortunate enough to play at Killermont today. Although very early in the season (end Feb) the course was in v decent nick & can imagine it being in immaculate condition with a couple weeks of good weather in mid to late spring. 

The ground was very firm and we were v surprised the greens were on. In fact all but 1 were in play.

Its not not a long course (5973 off white and 5678 off yellows) par 70, but very playable & hugely enjoyable. 

Wide open parkland with tree lined fairways and very white sand in the bunkers, it is a golfing haven for those fortunate enough to be members. The course has a few elevation changes but no steep hills and is layed out very nicely with no long walks between holes. 

Iâ€™d imagine in the right conditions, decent players would score freely here but with fast greens and some well positioned pins, it would be a challenge to most. 

Not to be missed if you get the chance to play.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 3, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Wide open parkland with tree lined fairways
		
Click to expand...

I think this could divide a few opinions on here


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I think this could divide a few opinions on here  

Click to expand...

Why would it? Itâ€™s not wrong.


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 3, 2018)

Theres the odd hole where OOB comes into play.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 3, 2018)

Val said:



			Why would it? Itâ€™s not wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say it was, I just said it will divide opinion.


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I didn't say it was, I just said it will divide opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Why? Why would a course review telling someone what a course is divide opinions?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 3, 2018)

As you know there are plenty of people on here that like parkland courses but not links and vice versa. That is what I meant.


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2018)

drive4show said:



			As you know there are plenty of people on here that like parkland courses but not links and vice versa. That is what I meant.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Really?? I think you were you just trolling as normal. A guy posts a review on a course with detail and you quote specifics in the detail saying it would divide opinion, why would it? The detail was accurate, but now what you are saying is it would divide opinion because itâ€™s not links. Why the need to post that if your not trolling? We know itâ€™s not links, it says so in the review, you quoted that yourself.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 4, 2018)

Does a 'wide open parkland' sound appealing to you?

If you think I'm trolling then please feel free to report me.


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Does a 'wide open parkland' sound appealing to you?

If you think I'm trolling then please feel free to report me.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s appealing got to do with it? The guy posted a review, you disagreed with it. Like you do pretty much every time.

Like I said, your a troll, as always


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 4, 2018)

I've always enjoyed Killermont as a track. I do however take exception to that crazy 2nd hole. Slight dog leg 240 par 3. Madness having a hole like that, especially in summer when the tress are full of foliage, drawing in a driver at a par 3!

Actually I don't remember a good par 3 on Killermont, the 4th is "poor", 15/16 is probably the best with bunkers surrounding the green. 

As a club its a bit "stuffy" for a working class bloke like me.

Edit: 16th, just checked online!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I've always enjoyed Killermont as a track. I do however take exception to that crazy 2nd hole. Slight dog leg 240 par 3. Madness having a hole like that, especially in summer when the tress are full of foliage, drawing in a driver at a par 3!

Actually I don't remember a good par 3 on Killermont, the 4th is "poor", 15/16 is probably the best with bunkers surrounding the green. 

As a club its a bit "stuffy" for a working class bloke like me.

Edit: 16th, just checked online!
		
Click to expand...

only played it the once but enjoyed it. its was in super condition. only thing i didn't get was the lunch of choice was mince with an egg on it


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 4, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Does a 'wide open parkland' sound appealing to you?

If you think I'm trolling then please feel free to report me.
		
Click to expand...

The fairways are generous and you do need to be "wild" at times to find timber. It's a fair assessment of the course. To come on and spam a perfectly honest and valid course review is pretty childish to be honest if you have never played it. 

There are tree lined fairways but at the same time the fairways are generous! Not too hard to accept.

To answer your question, yes it is an appealing course, it is a very well conditioned and looked after course and has a healthy membership so I suggest that it is appealing to a vast number of people.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 4, 2018)

Val said:



			Whatâ€™s appealing got to do with it? The guy posted a review, you disagreed with it. Like you do pretty much every time.

Like I said, your a troll, as always
		
Click to expand...

No I didn't disagree with it, you really should go back and read what I said. My comment was purely to do with some people liking links courses and some people liking parkland courses. At no point did I disagree with the accuracy of what was said.

Crawford, I have played it but many years ago.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 4, 2018)

drive4show said:



			No I didn't disagree with it, you really should go back and read what I said. My comment was purely to do with some people liking links courses and some people liking parkland courses. At no point did I disagree with the accuracy of what was said.

Crawford, *I have played it* but many years ago.
		
Click to expand...

So why ask if it sounds appealing and state that it will create a divide? What you really should have said is I'll try and create a divide by typing nonsense.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 4, 2018)

Not sure why you guys are making trolling accusations, this link pretty much backs up what drive4show said. As I read it, he made a perfectly valid statement that a wide open parkland course isn't everyone's cup of tea. If you guys can't deal with people having different opinions then I suggest you leave internet forums alone.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/poll.php?pollid=743&do=showresults


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 4, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I've always enjoyed Killermont as a track. I do however take exception to that crazy 2nd hole. Slight dog leg 240 par 3. Madness having a hole like that, especially in summer when the tress are full of foliage, drawing in a driver at a par 3!

Actually I don't remember a good par 3 on Killermont, the 4th is "poor", 15/16 is probably the best with bunkers surrounding the green. 

As a club its a bit "stuffy" for a working class bloke like me.

Edit: 16th, just checked online!
		
Click to expand...

I actually think it's quite clever to call it a par 3. Obviously as a par 4, its a nothing hole but calling it a par 3 just invites people to take a pop at it with a driver and possibly sucks them in to taking a riskier shot than they would with a par 4. 

Also probably keeps a shot on the SSS, relative to par.

Edit to add, I liked the 16th as a I hit a nice iron pin high left and hit a nice lag to a few inches for a stress free par (which was very good for me given the lack of golf I'd played).


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 4, 2018)

Grant, despite what some people are suggesting on this thread I'm not having a pop at your review. From my distant memory it sums it up pretty well  :thup:


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Grant, despite what some people are suggesting on this thread I'm not having a pop at your review. From my distant memory it sums it up pretty well  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You are having a pop and now youâ€™re backing down after being called out on it.

Youâ€™re a troll, bottom line and always are.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 4, 2018)

Val said:



			You are having a pop and now youâ€™re backing down after being called out on it.

Youâ€™re a troll, bottom line and always are.
		
Click to expand...

You really need to go back and reread my original post.


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2018)

drive4show said:



			You really need to go back and reread my original post.
		
Click to expand...

I have, nothing changes my mind. Perhaps you should learn to say what you really meant if what you say is true.

Perhaps you should have said the course will divide opinions because many prefer links rather than have a pop at the guys review with an inference that his review is wrong.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 4, 2018)

Sanity check on this thread

Post #1   What appears to be a pretty fair and balanced view of a parkland course

Post #2  Drive4show says that a wide open parkland will divide opinion

Post #3 onwards Val miseads and/or misunderstands post #2 and starts throwing around accusations of trolling, inaccurate reviews and backtracking

Sorry Val, think you are wrong on this one.


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2018)

DaveR said:



			Sanity check on this thread

Post #1   What appears to be a pretty fair and balanced view of a parkland course

Post #2  Drive4show says that a wide open parkland will divide opinion

Post #3 onwards Val miseads and/or misunderstands post #2 and starts throwing around accusations of trolling, inaccurate reviews and backtracking

Sorry Val, think you are wrong on this one.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe so, but having seen D4S many attempts at trolling and put downs of course reviews he disagrees with then I suspect Iâ€™m probably not. Only he will really know.

On that note, thatâ€™ll do for me in this thread.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 4, 2018)

Val said:



			Maybe so, but having seen D4S many attempts at trolling and put downs of course reviews he disagrees with then I suspect Iâ€™m probably not. Only he will really know.

*On that note, thatâ€™ll do for me in this thread*.
		
Click to expand...

I think that is a wise move as it looks like you are the one trolling on this thread.


----------



## DCB (Mar 4, 2018)

Come on folks, let's keep things civil.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 7, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			only played it the once but enjoyed it. its was in super condition. only thing i didn't get was the lunch of choice was *mince with an egg on it*

Click to expand...

Apparently a delicacy in all the right places, it is on the menu at the R & A clubhouse, and Western Gailes do a great mince poached egg and toast.  AT Gailes it's mince poached egg and chips lol


----------

